# Invoking Itaste 134 Mini



## Jumbo Swart (2/6/14)

Anyone have the 134 mini black in stock, I know there is stock of the silver


----------



## Tiaan (19/6/14)

Maybe check with @Hein510

**Edit** - Just saw in your signature you already got one.


----------

